# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  استفسار بخصوص الورث والحكم الشرعي له

## اللهم صلي على محمد

السلام عليكم

ارجوا التكرم ممن لدية اطلاع عن الحكم الشرعي في هذة المساله
وله مني الدعاء .

يوجد عمارة ثلاث ادوار بها سته شقق 

وتعود ملكيتها لورثة الاب وعددهم  3  اولاد  6  بنات وجميع الورثة كبار ووالدتهم متوفيه

الان السؤال : كيف يتم تقسيم العمارة علي الورثة اذا رفض الاولاد بيع العمارة بالكامل

وطلبوا بتقسم وتمليك الشقق على النحو التالي      3   شــقق    للبنات و  3   للاولاد 

هل هذا التقسيم صحيح ام يحق الاعتراض والمطالبه ببيع العمارة بالكامل 

ارجوا افادتي حسب الحكم الشرعي  ولكم كل الشكر

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> وطلبوا بتقسم وتمليك الشقق على النحو التالي 3 شــقق للبنات و 3 للاولاد 
> 
> هل هذا التقسيم صحيح ام يحق الاعتراض والمطالبه ببيع العمارة بالكامل 
> 
> ارجوا افادتي حسب الحكم الشرعي ولكم كل الشكر



هذه القسمة غير صحيحة 
الحكم الشرعى : فرضا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين 
ويحق لك الاعتراض وطلب بيع العمارة بالكامل لأن قسمة 6 شقق على جميع الورثة ستتعذر ...
لذا من الأفضل بيع العمارة وتقسيم ثمنها على الورثة فرضا " للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين"

----------


## محمد فخري

يمكن طلب بيع العمارة وتقسيم المال على جميع الورثة للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين

----------


## Ahmad88

احسنت اخي هيثم فكما ذكرت القسمة غير صحيحة وكما قال الله عزوجل في كتابه للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين
والافضل اخراج الورث كمال وليس كشقق كي يتم العدل

----------

